# Compass goes nutz...



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Ever since I had my 5K service done on my EOS, which the service also included the convenience software update, I am having issues with my compass on MFD when the top is close/ open. The compass will reset or its directions became oppossite. I either have to recalibrate it or just let it go. Now, anyone else have this same issue too? I wonder what's wrong with the compass. And what's the fix for this. Really strange.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

I have had this issue since I got the car. Ususally it will sense the right direction (after a while or a couple of restarts) and work normally. I had it looked at during my 5k and they did a recalibration (I think the same one the owner's manual outlines). It still does the same thing. For now I just live with it but will tell the dealer about it at the 10k. I have seen others on the forum have their compass display on the MFD go away. I wonder if the two problems are related.
Andy


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (cb391)*

Whew, at least I know I am not the only having this issue. I want to see what they can fix it on Monday. Will keep u posted too.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

Sound like the compass module left the engineers bench too soon as well


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

Darien:
Do you mean the compass is giving incorrect indications when the top is going through the opening or closing process? If so, that is quite understandable, because the compass sender (the flux valve) is attached to the underside of the trunk lid.
The trunk lid raises up to vertical when the roof operates, and the compass sender cannot operate when it is perpendicular to the surface of the earth - it will only operate correctly when it is parallel to the surface of the earth. 
This momentary interruption in compass indication cannot be fixed, unless VW was to use a gyro-stabilized compass sender, same as aircraft use. They cost about $3,000.- each.
I think that as long as the compass returns to normal operation at the end of the roof operating cycle, you can just disregard the erroneous operation during the roof closing or opening process. At least now you know why it is misbehaving.








Michael


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
What Darien (and I) are saying is that when once the top has finished its cycle of going up or down and you start driving, the compass can indicate as much as 180 degrees of difference in direction of travel. Sometimes if the car sits for a while it may correct itself or after a couple of car startup cycles it may return to normal. Other times, the compass works correctly. I have had both situations when putting the top or down in the same location such as in my garage. This pretty well would elimimate many variables. So the error is an intermittent condition.
Andy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (cb391)*

Hi Andy:
Ah, thanks for clarifying that. I think I know what is likely causing that problem - it is that the compass sensor is getting confused when you 'disrupt' it by operating the roof when the car is aligned on a east/west heading. The sensor 'flips', so to speak, and it is taking it a while to get properly re-oriented. This problem likely doesn't happen unless the car is facing east or west when you operate the roof - am I correct?
I have seen the same thing happen in aircraft when the aircraft is shut down whilst facing east or west, then towed, then re-positioned facing in the opposite direction. As soon as you start to taxi, though, everything spins around and goes back to normal.
I am going to guess that the easiest fix for this would be via software from VW - if they could somehow capture the heading at the beginning of a roof cycle, store that heading, then re-orient the compass sensor at the end of the operational cycle.
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

Does this happen only after operating the top or at any time? I wonder the reasoning for locating the sensor in a moving part of the car. I would think the inside rearview mirror would have been a better spot. I don't really pay much attention to the compass but I'll keep an eye out for erratic behavior from now on. After all, a compass that you can't trust is worthless.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Does this happen only after operating the top or at any time?

Yes, it happened after the top operation. I am tired of having to recalibrate everytime it goes crazy. If I am not mistaken, this scenario never happened prior to the Convenience Comfort Software update when I had it over the 5K mile service. Tomorrow I am bringing the car in for my 10K service, I will definitely let the service guy knows about it. Will keep you guys posted the updates.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (PanEuropean)*

Michael.
Was out today and had the the problem facing north. I put the top down and the MFD said north. I then put the car in drive and pulled forward still headed north when the display changed and said I was going SW first and then S. After about 30 minutes on driving it corrected and was almost right ie when going south is might say SE or S or SW.
Andy


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

Mine has been that way since new. I wonder if they did an update at PDI? At that time the Eos would have have been out only about 7 weeks. I wonder if they would have known about the issue then. Anyways good luck.
Andy


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (cb391)*

UPDATE...
Of course, as I expected, when I got my car back from the dealership after the 10K service, he told me that the issue can't be duplicated and it is working fine as designed. I went to my car, put the top down and pressed the gas for 1 sec. Guess what. The compass showed "S" instead of "N" and there I proved to him that's the issue and yes it can be duplicated. 
Another thing was the pinched seals on moon roof. I couldn't believe him that he told me it was replaced but next thing u know, it's the same old seal and pinched and worse than before.








What's funny is the bug in my ambient light on the right roof light, they charged me $50 to get the stupid bugs out!















The service manager came out and told me he will personally get these issues all straightened up after my service guy was WAY too busy dealing with other customers. I can't believe they even request the customers to give them perfect 10 and excellent in survey despite all the reckless work they performed. No way on earth I will give them that for sure.
I hate lies and can't stand people stepping all over me! I am paying good money for the service and expected good job to be done in return. Simple as that. Stay tuned for more updates later. 
P.S. They recommended 15K miles for next service too.


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_UPDATE... I hate lies and can't stand people stepping all over me! I am paying good money for the service and expected good job to be done in return. Simple as that. Stay tuned for more updates later. 

If you have the option, may be worth locating another dealer? Maybe we should have a rating system for VW dealers on this forum?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (ravennarocket)*

This 10K-mile service is done at different VW dealership. Due to the appointment schedule drama with the first VW ( same as the place I purchased my car and did my 5K service) I anticipated to bring my car for the service, the service guy told me to go ahead and feel free to bring my car to other dealership for the service.
Frankly, I am giving up hopes for VW. I am not surprised that people have bad impressions on VW. And as a matter of fact, it's not that I don't think their cars are great, it's purely the impression and the service you receive from them, just giving u a bad taste in mouth afterwards. 
Like I said long time ago, this will be my first and last VW. I can't wait to finish up my lease on this car and return the car to them.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (ravennarocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ravennarocket* »_
Maybe we should have a rating system for VW dealers on this forum?









Agreed. I think, as with all things in life, good behavior should be rewarded, and bad behavior....


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (SoCalMan)*

Not sure if this will fix it or not, but it worked for me. I too had my compass giving incorrect directions after my 5K service. I had remembered reading in the manual that you have to set the compass for the particular physical zone you live in (sorry, not sure if this is what you guys meant by recalibrating or not). The compass works differently in each zone due to different magentic forces, and mine was set for the wrong zone. I looked up the zone for Souther CA, changed it in the MFD, and it has worked fine ever since. I think when they updated the software, it probably reset to a default zone.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_Not sure if this will fix it or not, but it worked for me. I too had my compass giving incorrect directions after my 5K service. I had remembered reading in the manual that you have to set the compass for the particular physical zone you live in (sorry, not sure if this is what you guys meant by recalibrating or not). The compass works differently in each zone due to different magentic forces, and mine was set for the wrong zone. I looked up the zone for Souther CA, changed it in the MFD, and it has worked fine ever since. I think when they updated the software, it probably reset to a default zone. 

Are you using zone 5 for So. Cal?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (SoCalMan)*


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (chrisj428)*

I have mine set as Zone 6 and yes, I thought that was the reason, but it wasn't it.
By the way, revisiting the US Compass Calibration map, it seems like Houston, TX is in between Zone 6 and Zone 7. I know this may sound crazy but I just tried setting Zone 7 and reopened the top, same issue again.








It's like the compass always shows "S", regardless where u turn. If it was West/East, you will get the "S" in front of it. I.E. SW, SE, even though it's W or E. But you will never get N when it's North.



_Modified by darien at 5:10 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Compass goes nutz... (darien)*

Add me to the list of EOS owners with the same problem .... now my compass has gone nuts very similar to problems you have raised. Think it started after I lowered and raised roof while parked facing East. I thought for a while it had reset itself correctly, but next time out in car it was all "wonky" again! Has anybody found a solution?
Thanks,


----------

